# Aspire 7 A715-75G



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey all, found this forum on google as Ive been looking for help diagnosing throttling with my new laptop and figuring out how to resolve the issue IF/WHEN present.

My specs -> i7-9750H Processor with a GTX 1650mobile graphics card.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated. I have throttlestop downloaded with stock settings and the cpuid hardware monitor in case i need to view spec stats.

I also have a laptop cooling pad and a laptop cooling vacuum thingy to help with cooling of the machine.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 7, 2021)

Aspire7Rhondy said:


> I have ThrottleStop downloaded with stock settings


There are already lots of posts in the ThrottleStop sub-forum from users with the exact same 9750H. I have explained many times how to test and tune these processors for better performance and better temperatures. I have recommended running the TS Bench and Cinebench R20 and I have posted the download link more times than I can remember. Start by reading through some of the previous advice. Users have shared a lot of information about what voltages and settings have worked well for their 9750H.

Do some reading, do some testing and then post lots of screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup. I am here to help you but you need to help yourself a little first.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> There are already lots of posts in the ThrottleStop sub-forum from users with the exact same 9750H. I have explained many times how to test and tune these processors for better performance and better temperatures. I have recommended running the TS Bench and Cinebench R20 and I have posted the download link more times than I can remember. Start by reading through some of the previous advice. Users have shared a lot of information about what voltages and settings have worked well for their 9750H.
> 
> Do some reading, do some testing and then post lots of screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup. I am here to help you but you need to help yourself a little first.


I appreciate the reply. I searched the forums with the option at the top right of the screen and I didnt really find any solutions. Is there a starting point that anybody can point out to me? What forum option/thread should I be looking in?

FYI im not very tech saavy.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 7, 2021)

@Aspire7Rhondy - You are already in the ThrottleStop forum. Go up a level and you will see all of the posts.









						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 7, 2021)

copied the settings from this thread _> Help undervolting i7-9750H | TechPowerUp Forums

Read everything and I have the following results:

not really sure what more needs to be done or changed


----------



## t0bler0ne (Feb 7, 2021)

Personally I'd just try increasing Turbo Boost Long Power Max to 70.  I don't think you can do much. Run different tests with Cinebench R20 and try (carefully) settings from other users.

The thread that helped me the most was this one:









						Need guidance undervolting i7 9750H with ThrottleStop
					

Dear TechPowerUp denizens,  This is my first time attempting to undervolt. So please bear with me and my lack of knowledge. I bought a Lenovo Legion Y540 running a Core i7 9750H with a GTX 1660 Ti about 6 months ago. Initially I used XTU (but I didn't change or tinker any settings) just to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 7, 2021)

changed it to 70 and got cinebench score of 2462, is that good?


----------



## t0bler0ne (Feb 7, 2021)

Aspire7Rhondy said:


> changed it to 70 and got cinebench score of 2462, is that good?


Not really. Try changing Speed Shift to 0. Reduce CPU Core Offset voltage to -200 instead of -250.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 7, 2021)

did that and cinebench burped out a score of 2430... even lower? I feel like something is off...


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Each CPU is different, you won't get identical scores copying someone else's settings.
It will be a case of trial and error until you find the right settings for your CPU.
Try increasing IccMax all the way, and under "option" Prochot offset from 3 to 0


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 7, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Each CPU is different, you won't get identical scores copying someone else's settings.
> It will be a case of trial and error until you find the right settings for your CPU.
> Try increasing IccMax all the way, and under "option" Prochot offset from 3 to 0


Am I increasing Iccmax to the max amount on both the core and cache...?
Upon setting the prochot offset to 3, am i checking the box to activate the change?
On the main throttle stop window, am i pressing "Turn off" to activate the changed the program makes or do i just leave that option alone?

I've seen multiple individuals get numerous replies and help with their computers, I was just looking to receive that same energy. If the issue is CPU dependent then other threads cant necessarily help if I cant exactly copy their  settings.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2021)

@Aspire7Rhondy - Have a look at the log file you posted. It shows PL1 throttling at 45W and it shows PL2 throttling at 56W. Acer is enforcing these power limits. There are not adjustments available in ThrottleStop or in any software that will override these power limits. They are controlled internally by the EC.

A well cooled 9750H with unlocked power limits can reach 3200 points in Cinebench R20. Your laptop will struggle to hit 2500 points with the same CPU in the same benchmark.

Your CPU is nowhere near the thermal throttling temperature so changing the PROCHOT Offset value is not going to change anything. Same with IccMax. Neither of these are limiting your performance. The hard locked turbo power limits are killing you and there is no solution for that issue.

If the PROCHOT Offset setting shows the lock icon after booting up, this setting is locked and cannot be changed. Just another strike against your laptop. Thumbs down.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 8, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Aspire7Rhondy - Have a look at the log file you posted. It shows PL1 throttling at 45W and it shows PL2 throttling at 56W. Acer is enforcing these power limits. There are not adjustments available in ThrottleStop or in any software that will override these power limits. They are controlled internally by the EC.
> 
> A well cooled 9750H with unlocked power limits can reach 3200 points in Cinebench R20. Your laptop will struggle to hit 2500 points with the same CPU in the same benchmark.
> 
> ...


So pretty much tough luck for my laptop and I and just try my best to keep it cooled?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2021)

At least the undervolt is working. Avoid installing any BIOS updates or you might lose that feature too.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Feb 11, 2021)

is it working? nobody helped lol how can you even tell its working, im still confused


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 11, 2021)

Aspire7Rhondy said:


> is it working?


Open the FIVR window and look at the monitoring table in the top right corner. The Offset column shows that your undervolt is working. 

When the undervolt does not work, the FIVR monitoring table will show +0.0000 in the Offset column. 






Your computer has a locked turbo power limit. No one can fix that.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Aug 15, 2021)

So new development, sent my laptop to Acer for the throttling and they told me they changed the thermal module in the laptop (whatever that means). Is it possible for me to try and use throttle stop now? In the CPU Core Offset it looks as if its not locked or maybe I could be wrong. Just looking for some guidance if ThrottleStop is even possible on my laptop now


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2021)

Your undervolt settings are no longer locked. Good work Acer!

It looks like the core and cache voltages are backwards. The cache should be set to -125 mV and the core to -193 mV. The Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice have to be set equally. I would set both of these to 0.0000. When gaming you are using a Nvidia GPU so undervolting the Intel GPU is not necessary. There is little to be gained and it can cause instability.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Aug 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your undervolt settings are no longer locked. Good work Acer!
> 
> It looks like the core and cache voltages are backwards. The cache should be set to -125 mV and the core to -193 mV. The Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice have to be set equally. I would set both of these to 0.0000. When gaming you are using a Nvidia GPU so undervolting the Intel GPU is not necessary. There is little to be gained and it can cause instability.


Appreciate the response! So I guess that's it? That's the best I can do huh? I assume other than repasting the CPU which I think I'll eventually do by early next year.







Any help with the current settings I'm now using? When I run the test I'm still thermal throttling BUT when playing my favorite game I notice the fps barely moves from 60fps which gives the impression that in some way, shape or form, ThrottleStop is working.

Any help would be appreciated, watched a GREAT video on youtube explaining the functions of the program, just need some direction now with what I currently have going. Looking for performance over cooling I guess with the least amount of throttling possible.

Basic Throttlestop and Undervolting Guide - YouTube the youtube video i watched.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 16, 2021)

Aspire7Rhondy said:


> I'm still thermal throttling


Why is the thermal throttling temperature set to 87°C? A setting of 97°C is fairly normal for most laptops. Setting this to 87°C is the reason why your CPU is thermal throttling so much. Adjust the PROCHOT Offset value in the Options window to correct this. Your laptop never used to be set this low.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Aug 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Why is the thermal throttling temperature set to 87°C? A setting of 97°C is fairly normal for most laptops. Setting this to 87°C is the reason why your CPU is thermal throttling so much. Adjust the PROCHOT Offset value in the Options window to correct this. Your laptop never used to be set this low.







I don't remember changing anything. What option am I changing here and what values should I enter? Getting closer and closer... .
Im assuming MAYBE when ACER took the laptop, they changed that prochot value to 87 on their own. Because looking back, @unclewebb , you're right! The value there was 92c before.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 16, 2021)

It looks like Acer deliberately made your throttling problems worse. Clear the Lock PROCHOT Offset option and clear the PROCHOT Offset option. Reboot your computer and check to see if the Lock icon is present after booting up. Check if PROCHOT is still set to 87°C on the main screen. I think the Acer tech gave you a kick in the privates and locked the thermal throttling temperature to 87°C now. 



Aspire7Rhondy said:


> changed the thermal module in the laptop


What a con job. Now we know what they really did.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Aug 16, 2021)

Yup... I had a feeling they made things worse or didnt do anything at all smh. The representative was attempting to call me after they sent it back to me too but I kept missing the call due to work. I unchecked the boxes and set it back to 0 and rebooted. Unfortunately... it looks like the PROCHOT still states:



Last time I buy or recommend an Acer Product...


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 16, 2021)

All you can do is contact Acer and complain. They might send you a BIOS version with a higher thermal throttling temperature but then they will likely lock CPU voltage control.

It seems like a no win situation. Remember to shop elsewhere next time. Remind Acer that the Intel specified thermal throttling temperature is 100°C. It is not 97°C, 92°C or 87°C. Their trickery is disgusting.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Aug 16, 2021)

Appreciate all the info you've given me, currently on the phone with a level 2 representative and I let him know what you said. He's currently looking into it and from what I'm hearing it seems they may pay for the costs to ship it there and ship it back WHILEST fixing the issue.
The rep told me that they updates the BIOS and maybe that's what changed the PROCHOT temp that starts the throttling. Will keep this thread posted for anybody else who has an ACER or has this processor for troubleshooting.


----------

